# CAMBODIA | Railways



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Pics from railpictures.net


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Cambodia has got to be the most dilapidated rail system in the world... I think there's something like 2 passenger trains per week; one from Pnomh Penh to Sihanoukville, and the other from Pnomh Penh to the town on the Thai border (I forget the name).


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Aranyaprathet, but I don't think there's service that far as railways are cut short at Sisophone, some 30km away from the border.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

How do trains *not* derail running over such tracks.


New York Morning said:


>


----------



## v_florin (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm actually very shocked to see that modern locomotive in there, I never knew they took delivery of any such thing. 

Cambodia is embarking on a massive rail reconstruction, since it is one of the missing links in the SE Asian rail corridor...it will be very cool to have it reconnected to the Thai system and running more regular trains. 

Also, I would say that the awful state of their rails do not reflect the country, which is very awesome and a highly recommended visit for anyone on a trip through SE Asia


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Momo1435 said:


> How do trains *not* derail running over such tracks.


I thought the same.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

v_florin said:


> Also, I would say that the awful state of their rails do not reflect the country, which is very awesome and a highly recommended visit for anyone on a trip through SE Asia


Oh God yes, the country is simply magnificent. In many ways its terrible infrastructure adds to its charm.


----------



## WonderlandPark (Sep 9, 2007)

There will also be a line to HCMC built with Vietnamese money, connecting to Phnom Penh. I don't know the timeline, but it was in the Vietnam press recently.

That motorcycle with the lumber rigged to run on the rails is _*SO*_ Cambodian. lol.


----------



## seawastate (Feb 25, 2008)

The rail network is so poor there that only one official passenger train travels from the capital to the second largest city. So what do you do when you have to travel? Improvise...


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Ипонутсо... :eek2:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

OMG!!!! Those tracks are shocking!!! how do the trains even run over them!?
I think so investment is needed...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Northwood-3179 (Aug 6, 2011)

Google just released StreetView for Cambodia.
Railway tracks between Phnom Phen and ports in the south looks good.


----------



## sdery (Jun 27, 2014)

I've been on one of the improvised bamboo trains....interesting experience but very uncomfortable.

I think that there is an ongoing project to restore the rail line to the Thai border and restart regular service between the border and PP.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Wisarut said:


> Photo series - Permanent Secretariat of MoT and vice minister of Ministry of Civil Works and Communication laying corner stone to build the new railway Bridge across Thai - Cambodia border near the precinct of the old rail Bridge on Poipet side [Cambodian side] of the border at 9.30 AM of 25 July 2014 , after the Buddhist ceremony to ask the spirits around the old railway bridge across the border that the old railway bridge must be removed to make the way for the new railway bridge at 4 PM of 24 July 2014, and Sangha ceremony at 7.30 AM of 25 July 2014.
> 
> The new 50-meter galvanized steel bridge has come to replace the old 43 meter steel bridge which has been out of use for 40 year for better transportation. Now, SRT and ITD workers are working major rail and sleeper replacement from Klong 19 to the foot of the new Border Bridge with the distance of 176 km and price tag of 2.808 billion Baht along with the construction of railway from Aranyaprathet to Border, it is just 6 km railway line on the same old permanent way with a price tag of 111 Million Baht and the construction of 50-meter galvanized steel bridge with a price tag of 30 Million Baht (29.5 million Baht or 922,000 US Dollars to be more exact).
> 
> ...


..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

at Thailand Border, a big problem with Cambodia Casinos.

http://pantip.com/topic/32445864

July 2014


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...funds-phnom-penh-sisophon-rehabilitation.html
> 
> *Government funds Phnom Penh – Sisophon rehabilitation*
> 03 Aug 2015
> ...


----------



## Mariwa (Aug 18, 2006)

*Sihanoukville Railway Station, NOV 2006*























































Interesting how this station looks like today.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Cambodia, Thailand push ahead with railway line*

http://www.phnompenhpost.com/business/cambodia-thailand-push-ahead-railway-line










Cambodia and Thailand have agreed to push ahead with completion of a railway line from Bangkok to Phnom Penh, with the two countries signing a memorandum of understanding during Prime Minister Hun Sen’s visit to the neighbouring country last week.

The long-delayed project is part of the eastern corridor of the Singapore-Kunming Rail Link, a key link in increasing connectivity among ASEAN member states.

The Cambodian government will focus on completing a 6.5-kilometre railway stretch between Poipet and Sisophon by midyear 2016, according to Ly Borin, a spokesperson for the Ministry of Transportation.

“First, we will connect the missing tracks on our side to reach the border of Thailand,” he said.

The government, he said, will look at running trains on the 6.5-kilometre stretch late next year, after which they will work with the Thai government on connecting the rail networks of the two countries.

“After the connection is ready, we will discuss the procedures to have a train run across countries, but currently it is important to connect the tracks first,” Borin said.

After completion of the 6.5-kiolmetre railway line, Borin said they will also look at running trains from Phnom Penh to Sisophon, as well as look into the possibility of having trains to Singapore.

The railway line, a project funded by the Asian Development Bank in 2010, hit a few hurdles when the development bank’s internal watchdog found that they had flouted their own safeguards when it came to resettlement of Cambodians affected by the project.

“We will have a discussion with local authorities on Monday to address the issue of people affected by the project, in order to be ready for construction early next year,” said Borin, adding that the ADB will be involved in the process as well.

Ho Vandy, an adviser to the Cambodia Chamber of Commerce, said train transportation is a new avenue for Cambodians, adding that it was less costly, safer and enabled the movement of goods as well.

“This project will help push the setting up of Cambodian railways faster, and is important given that we are close to AEC.”

He added that the new connection will increase tourist arrivals from Thailand, who will have another travel option once the railway line is completed.

The railways, he said, will also give Cambodians a low-cost and quicker option of travelling to Thailand, be it for business or pleasure.

According to state-run media AKP, the two governments also signed agreements to open two new international checkpoints in Banteay Meanchey, as well as develop special economic zones along the Banteay Meanchey-Sa Keo and Koh Kong-Trat borders.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

tjrgx said:


> Cambodia, Thailand push ahead with railway line


But the first 6.5 km from the border to the mango orchard at the eastern suburb of Poipet have to be done first along with the reconstruction of both Poipet station building and piopet station yard. Without these things, there will be no connection between Bangkok and Phnom Penh


----------



## dappi (Jun 25, 2015)

Passenger train services to resume in Cambodia next monthl first time in 14 years.



> Passenger trains are set to roll between the capital and the coast next month for the first time in 14 years, a railway official said yesterday.
> ...
> from Phnom Penh to Sihanoukville starting in April.
> ...
> The journey will take around eight hours averaging 33 km/h, with ticket prices yet to be determined – though he insists the company is aiming to make it “cheaper than the bus service.”


http://www.phnompenhpost.com/business/passenger-train-services-resume


----------



## jonasry (Feb 6, 2011)

Sihanoukville has a great brutalist train station! Let's hope they can refurbish it and keep it in all it's concrete glory.

Google Street View: https://goo.gl/maps/c7BL5hQS5U42


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Rail service between Phnom Penh to Sihanoukville from 9 to 17 April 2016
Phnom Penh to Takeo 3$ 
Phnom Penh to Kampot 5 US$ 
Phnom Penh to Sihanoukville 6 US$ 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...47416418.40145.100000109521069&type=3&theater
http://camnews.com.kh/News/Detail/23994/social-news


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

From Youtube





















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwSCJBVxS2c 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIM0Pz_HUhM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeTHSpDXXHw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOheM4pMHdA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPL-W2tRBmQ


After 14 Years, Passenger Train Service to the Coast Restarts 
The Cambodia Daily by Peter Ford | 
April 11, 2016 

For most people who boarded the passenger train from Phnom Penh to Sihanoukville on Saturday morning—the maiden ride since the service was suspended more than a decade ago—it was something of a new thrill. 

But for Buo Than, the trip came with a touch of nostalgia. 
...
The service made two stops before Sihanoukville, arriving at the Takeo train station at 9:07 and the Kampot station at 11:30. It pulled into the newly refurbished Sihanoukville station just after 2:30 p.m—a seven and a half hour journey—to a greeting of “Happy New Year!” from tourism officials and local business owners competing with tuk-tuk drivers to be the first to welcome passengers.

“In short, it has been a success, and we are just hoping now that everyone agrees with me and enjoyed the trip,” Mr. Guiry said on the platform in Sihanoukville.

“If it continues like today, and the support is the way it is, we will have to think about what we do next,” he said. “Do we just do the next holiday, or do we go for just weekends, and what sort of service do we offer?”

//----------------

Passenger trains back on track 
The Phnom Penh Post Mon, 11 April 2016 
Kali Kotoski 

Click on the image for full size 
John Guiry, CEO of Royal Railway, talks to the Post last week at his office in Phnom Penh. Photo: Athena Zelandonii 

Cambodia’s passenger rail service resumed Saturday on a trial basis after a 14-year absence. Trains are carrying passengers between Phnom and Sihanoukville during the nine-day trial period. The Post’s Kali Kotoski sat down with John Guiry CEO of Royal Railway, which holds a 30-year concession to operate the Kingdom’s railway network, to discuss what the company will be watching for during this trial run. 

It has been over a decade since the railway operated a passenger line. What does Royal Railway hope to accomplish during the nine-day trial period? 

What we want to do is provide a service for the Cambodian people over the holiday and to gauge how much support there is for a passenger service. 

...

What are the plans for completing the Northern Line, and how much funding is necessary? 

The Cambodian and Thai government have agreed that they will try to have it completed by December of this year. It is a big project and there could be some delays, but if all goes according to plan it would be done by December. I don’t know how far along it is, but I know they have started a lot of work by the Thai border. There is still a number of tracks that need to be built, rehabilitated and moved. 

The Cambodian government is funding this, but they won’t tell me how much they are spending on it and I don’t ask. I think everyone is pushing for it because it is an opportunity for both countries. It all comes down to economics and we need to reduce the cost of freight to make Cambodia competitive. 

Is there any potential to connect to other railway networks in the region? 

Once the Northern Line is operational, it will connect with the Thai railway. There is 46 kilometres of brand new track waiting to be hooked up. The groundwork is being laid as we speak. When it is all connected it will create a regional network. 

What is the commercial viability of the railway? 

Our revenue target is to break even, but we have a long way to go. There have been a lot of start-up costs and our current revenue pays for track maintenance, wages, electricity and, most importantly, fuel. But we are still a long way off to being profitable.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Somdej Hunsen travelling from Phnom Penh to Sihanoukville by train - 30 April 2016
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTFZDCS80Xw
https://www.facebook.com/hunsencambodia/posts/1005407386174425


After the test run on Cambodian New years have been proven successful, the regular service on every weekends have been inaugurated with the ticket rates 
as followed:

Phnom Penh - Kampot - 4 US Dollars 
Phnom Penh - Takeo - 5 US Dollars
Phnom Penh -Sihanoukville 6 US Dollars
https://www.cambodiadaily.com/news/after-trial-run-weekend-train-service-to-begin-111861/


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

https://www.globalairrail.com/news/entry/air-rail-links-is-being-considered-in-cambodia



> *Air-rail link is being considered in Cambodia*
> 
> CAMBODIA: The Royal Railways have inaugurated its first passenger railway in 14 years on 6th of May.
> 
> ...


----------



## founan (Jan 24, 2011)

Khmer Times/Sok Chan Wednesday, 14 June 2017 


*Rail investment options pursued*









Chinese companies hope to further develop Cambodia’s railway system. Reuters


Nearly a month after the Royal Group and two major China-based railway engineering companies signed a joint venture agreement to upgrade the rail system, the parties met Public Works and Transport Minister Sun Chanthol to discuss investment opportunities.

Lu Peng, chairman of China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC) expressed his company’s commitment to engage in helping Cambodia develop its public works and transport sector.

The other Chinese company is Sino Great Wall International Engineering.

Mr Chanthol suggested Mr Lu work with the Royal Group on a feasibility study on ways to improve the railways and to submit their proposal after the studies. 

He noted the important role infrastructure connectivity played in hastening economic growth.

Ministry undersecretary of state Ly Borin said CRCC and Royal Group representatives told the minister that after signing an agreement at Beijing, the companies were planning to build a new national rail system and rehabilitate the old lines. 

“Currently, the Chinese companies and Cambodian counterpart have yet to submit to us the study proposal and exact date for their study on the new national rail system,” Mr Borin said. 

“They will develop, but to what extent we don’t know,” he added. 

On May 17, an agreement was reached by the Royal Group and the Chinese companies. The joint venture will refurbish the rail link from Phnom Penh to the Thai border and upgrade the rail expressway from Phnom Penh to Sihanoukville. 

There will be new lines from Phnom Penh to Siem Reap and from Phnom Penh to the Vietnam border. 

Cambodia has a rail service from Phnom Penh to Preah Sihanouk province under the control of Toll Royal Railway, a private company in the Royal Group. 

“We hope in the agreement between Royal Group and their Chinese counterparts they will rehabilitate the lines and increase the rail speed to about 80 to 100km/h,” Mr Borin added.


http://www.khmertimeskh.com/news/39296/rail-investment-options-pursued/


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

RoarRa said:


> No end date set for railway line linking Cambodia and Thailand
> Thu, 15 June 2017
> Vandy Muong


Thai section of Aranyaprathet - Poipet railway is done but Poipet station yard is not done yet due to the disputes with those slum dwellers along railway line along with Budget constrains - while Thailand is planning an industrial estate and special economic zone at Pa Rai commune in Aranyaprathet, Cambodia is planning special economic zone at O Chalor commune, in Poipet - Hope that Cambodian section of Aranyaprathet - Poipet railway will be done soon to support both special economic zones. 
https://www.matichon.co.th/news/588909

Note: Seems to me that Cambodian government had better borrow from Thai government (via EXIM Bank or NEDA) to complete Poipet station yard and Poipet station building - and the 6 km section from mango orchard to Poipet station


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

Cambodia Royal Railways is planning to open a new line connecting Phnom Penh to the International Airport April this year 

http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/passenger/single-view/view/mexican-dmus-ordered-to-work-phnom-penh-airport-rail-link.html

the airport station










https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=66cf5ab84e56755a44b561de86e5c57e&oe=5B2AE626

The line will go through an existing road










https://scontent-ams3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=cdbbb458a522aafa923779fcaa5ea268&oe=5B6EE70F

And 3 DMUs built specifically for this service are coming from Mexico (not exactly sure which company working for it, can't find a reliable source either). They are now still in the process of assembly.















































All pictures from Royal Railway Cambodia


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Phnom Penh - Poipet (385 km) by Rail in 14 - 15 hours - Depart Phnom Penh 06.30 AM Arrive Poipet 21.30 - Depart Poipet 06.30 AM and arrive Phnom Penh 21.30
https://www.facebook.com/878138112309042/posts/1577520025704177/


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Here is the ticket price from Poipet to Phnom Penh - 
Poipet - Sisophon 3 US Dollars 
Poipet - Battambang 4 US Dollars 
Poipet - Pursat 6 US Dollars 
Poipet - Phnom Penh 7 US Dollars 

along with motorbike fee, bicycle fee and parcel fees - effective 1 August 2018
Phnom Penh to Poipet in every odd day and Poipet to Phnom Penh in every even day
https://www.facebook.com/TRRCambodi...138112309042/1593866687402844/?type=3&theater


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Why is speed so slow on a brand new railway line?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

lechevallierpatrick said:


> Why is speed so slow on a brand new railway line?


Using the recovered BS60 rails and some concrete sleepers along with the thin ballast, so the max speed is expected to be that slow - 385 km for 15 hours,



Free ride from Phnom Penh to Poipet until 31 Dec 2018 but need to register their names first or they will have to pay - this implied that Foreigners will have to pay since it is unlikely that Foreign tourists would not be eligible for free ride along 15 hour trip from Poipet to Phnom Penh
https://www.facebook.com/TRRCambodia/posts/1594853697304143


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

I just don't see much point... Maybe the service could beat the bus in price, but buses are pretty cheap in Cambodia too. And in this case at least twice faster if not more.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

Sunfuns said:


> I just don't see much point... Maybe the service could beat the bus in price, but buses are pretty cheap in Cambodia too. And in this case at least twice faster if not more.


Higher speed requires major rehabilitation including using much bigger rail (BS100 to replace BS60 and UIC43), cleansed and thicker recompacted ballast (at least 30 cm thickness), more concrete sleepers to replace steel sleepers dated back to the day of French Masters and support pillars on the permanent ways.


----------



## maptaphut (Apr 16, 2016)

Wisarut said:


> Higher speed requires major rehabilitation including using much bigger rail (BS100 to replace BS60 and UIC43), cleansed and thicker recompacted ballast (at least 30 cm thickness), more concrete sleepers to replace steel sleepers dated back to the day of French Masters and support pillars on the permanent ways.


Sad story, this indicate that passenger traffic will not be a big choice in Cambodia. Max speed can not be over 40 - 50 km/h ?


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

maptaphut said:


> Sad story, this indicate that passenger traffic will not be a big choice in Cambodia. Max speed can not be over 40 - 50 km/h ?


According to schedule, 385 km from Poipet to Phnom Penh would take 15 hours to finish.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Cambodia-Thailand railway a stop nearer being ready - Khmer Times


Cambodian and Thailand railway authorities to meet for final discussions.




www.khmertimeskh.com


----------

